# October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (24 September 2011)

Greetings to everyone on this beautiful spring Saturday morning! 

With the end of September creeping up on us, it's time for everyone to start thinking about their entry for next month's stock tipping competition! 

The October stock tipping competition is proudly sponsored by eToro. As the leader in social trading, eToro provides a simple, transparent and enjoyable way to invest and trade in currencies, commodities and indices online. See who is trading what in real-time, follow the best performing traders and automatically copy what the best traders do. It's the smarter way to trade.

With more than 1.5 million users worldwide eToro make financial markets accessible to everyone. Join eToro today and experience the difference for yourself!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 25 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between October 1 and October 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The competition winner will receive $100. The second placegetter will win $50 and the third placegetter $25. 

You have until midnight on Friday, September 30 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## basilio (24 September 2011)

So which share will lose least in October ?

Don't know but will try for* HOG* to starting producing some bacon.


----------



## Sdajii (24 September 2011)

PYM again for me. C'mon, PYM finish just one bleeding well!


----------



## bathuu (24 September 2011)

I will take CEO again, it must be bottoming out now.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (24 September 2011)

TZL please Joe.

Can TZL give me 3 podium finishes on the bounce?


----------



## Lucky_Country (24 September 2011)

PEN 

Has been beaten down far enough and U308 on the rise again...

A good combination imo.


----------



## Muschu (24 September 2011)

CAS please


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 September 2011)

CAY please.


----------



## lazyfish (24 September 2011)

SRQ please


----------



## Buckfont (24 September 2011)

Ironbark IBG, thanks Joe


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 September 2011)

AGO thanks Joe.

gg


----------



## Chasero (24 September 2011)

CSL!


----------



## drillinto (24 September 2011)

BHP


----------



## LifeChoices (24 September 2011)

CRZ


----------



## LostMyShirt (24 September 2011)

I really do express my deepest apologies to those who have been in this stock longer than I: but I would like enter this competition with Red 5 Limited.

*RED*

Thank you.


----------



## dutchie (24 September 2011)

EGO  pls


----------



## robusta (24 September 2011)

MCE for me please Joe


----------



## nulla nulla (24 September 2011)

*WOW* thanks Joe, I reckon a lot of punters are going to seek refuge in defensive stocks in the months ahead.


----------



## pixel (24 September 2011)

I think *PYC *might have a chance. 
Thanks Joe.


----------



## explod (24 September 2011)

AYN please


----------



## springhill (24 September 2011)

WWW thanks


----------



## jancha (24 September 2011)

ctx thanks


----------



## noirua (25 September 2011)

ORN -- Orion Gold, thanks Joe


----------



## jbocker (25 September 2011)

WHN thank you Joe


----------



## Nortorious (26 September 2011)

SSN again thank you.


----------



## jonnycage (26 September 2011)

dtq please

jc


----------



## AngusSmart (26 September 2011)

SEA thanks Joe!


----------



## desjosie (26 September 2011)

I cant do any worse than what I'm doing in Sept..
so I'll take *ASZ* this time thanks


----------



## ferretbiter (26 September 2011)

I literally have no idea where this market is heading, im gonna go eenie meenie mini mo on this and hit......BAR?Who the hell?Oh well, cant do worse then my september trading Stock (RED) even if the bastard should be sitting around 0.255 right now.


----------



## Crom (27 September 2011)

So many oversold gold stocks with gold bound to rebound!  I will pick SBL thanks Joe as I feel a very promising announcement may be just around the corner.


----------



## bigdog (27 September 2011)

DMA thanks Joe


----------



## golfmos123 (27 September 2011)

ZYL thanks Joe.........


----------



## TheAbyss (27 September 2011)

How about Santos (STO) for a rebound >30%?


----------



## Liar's Poker (27 September 2011)

BKP again thanks


----------



## namrog (27 September 2011)

IPP please


----------



## trillionaire#1 (28 September 2011)

Hi Joe,the stockmarkets gone nuts ,so SHV for me this month thanks


----------



## Bigukraine (28 September 2011)

LCY thanks Joe .


----------



## burglar (28 September 2011)

ADN Adelaide Resources, 'cos I am a masochist!
Thanks Joe!


----------



## Purple XS2 (28 September 2011)

*AHZ*

Thanks


----------



## vkdirector (28 September 2011)

LYC if possible had crazy swings so far 

but i really hope red takes it out 

Thank You


----------



## Mickel (29 September 2011)

NST thanks Joe


----------



## So_Cynical (29 September 2011)

*WFM - Webfirm Group* ..  thanks Joe

The Webfirm Share price can turn pretty quickly.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (30 September 2011)

MNB thanks Joe, sorry if it is already taken, not time to check today. Love your site.


----------



## Agentm (30 September 2011)

TIG

cheers


----------



## Tyler (30 September 2011)

Diploma Group (DGX) thanks joe.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (30 September 2011)

CSV thanks J0e

14% is the max I can make on this.  Downside - management refuses takeover offer at $1.20??


----------



## craigj (30 September 2011)

mzi          thanks joe


----------



## FreshTrader (30 September 2011)

VBA for me please.  Thanks sir.


----------

